# JSP und Datenbanken, gibt es eine bessere Lösung



## Looky (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

aaalso, ich habe eine Website, die Daten aus einer Datenbank (MSDE oder MySql) ausließt bzw einträgt. Nun geht es mir um die Struktur.

Gibt es eine bessere Struktur/einen besseren Weg, oder ist dieser Weg gut bzw auch der Standard?

Aufgabe ist:
Eine Website, die Daten aus der Datenbank ausließt/einträgt.

Meine Lösung wäre:
Ein ConnectionPool im Tomcat einrichten. Dann habe ich eine Java Klasse, über die ich mir eine Connection aus dem Pool auslese. Diese benutze ich dann innerhalb der Session.

Es gibt garantiert einen schöneren Weg, da gerade dieser Weg anfällig ist. Was passiert z.B. wenn der User den Browser schließt, dann leibt die Connection offen und irgendwann läuft der Pool über... Also Freunde. Helft mir mit eurem Wissen 

Danke
Christian


----------



## Clash (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ist es möglich der Connection einen Timeout mitzugeben ? Falls ein User den Browser dann zumacht wird die Connection nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach wieder zurückgegeben, das verhindert zumindest einen überlauf...


----------



## Looky (27. Januar 2009)

Moins,

ich habe mich nun reingearbeitet.

Ich benutze nun Tomcat 6, mit einem ConnectionPool von max 20 Connections zu einer Oracle 9 Datenbank. Mit entsprechenden Flags habe ich eine maximale idle Zeit angegeben, ab der eine Connection ungültig und in den Pool zurückgeworfen wird.

Das auslesen von Daten aus der Datenbank mache ich auch relativ easy. Ich habe iene Klasse erzeugt, die ich über die JSP Datei aufrufe. Beim aufruf hole ich mir dann eine Connection aus dem Pool, benutze Sie und lege Sie anschließend wieder zurück. Das klappt eigentlich sehr gut.

Nun muss ich noch einen Weg finden, um unschöne Dinge wie das wirkliche schreiben von Programmlpogik in JSP lösen. D.h. das ich die Abfragen vielleicht anders realisiere, evtl über ein Bean...

Mfg
Christian


----------



## Billie (27. Januar 2009)

Verwendest du Servlets bzw. warum verwendest du keine Servlets?


----------



## Looky (27. Januar 2009)

weil ich grad erst mit Java EE angefangen bin ;-)

Aber ich habe nun EclipseEE, und grad mein erstes Bean fertiggestellt. Trotzdem gefällt mir das noch nicht 100 pro. Klar ich ich die SQLs in Servlets auslagern, aber ich hole mir grad erstmal einen großen Überblick


----------

